# chinchilla wanted



## mindy11111 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi
I recently lost my chinchilla through old age, and I really would
love to rehome/adopt another, preferably with cage.
I have a loving home waiting.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Whereabouts are you?

Just out of interest, what happened to the old chinchilla cage?


----------



## xkirstyx (Jan 9, 2012)

just wondering what happend to the cage you had?


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Chinchillas are normally social animals and are better in pairs or groups. I hate to see a single chinchilla living alone

Chinchilla rescues are usually overflowing and you should be able to find some animals needing permanent homes


----------



## mindy11111 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi
I live in Basildon. Essex. I've kept the cage, all ready for its
new occupants. I love them so much, and hate being without
them.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

If you've kept the cage, why would you prefer them to come with 1? That just seemed a bit odd to me.

It's a shame you aren't nearer otherwise I would have suggested where I volunteer.

Try this website: ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRES, REHOMING CENTRES AND SHELTERS IN THE UK it might have some links to rescues that are closer to you.


----------



## mindy11111 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just wasn't sure if the new chinchillas would object to the scent of
my others in the cage?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

mindy11111 said:


> Just wasn't sure if the new chinchillas would object to the scent of
> my others in the cage?


You can scrub it thoroughly with dilute bleach to remove any lingering smells then rinse it off well.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

And if you're worried about using the right disinfectants or whatever you can get pet-safe ones from most pet shops, even some supermarkets like Morrisons do them in the pet section. Giving the cage a good disinfect neutralises any smells in the cage.


----------



## tinamm (Jan 17, 2011)

mindy11111 said:


> Hi
> I recently lost my chinchilla through old age, and I really would
> love to rehome/adopt another, preferably with cage.
> I have a loving home waiting.


There's 2 pairs needing homes on the Small Animal Rescue and Adoption page.


----------



## Barnbabe (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi 
Not sure if you have already found one but I have a grey female chinchilla approximately 4 years old. She is lively and friendly and enjoys company,i feel she needs to go to a home where someone can spend more time with her as she is on her own after being rescued from a shed full of chinchillas and loves attention.
She has a big 5 ft cage with loads of accessories.
if you are interested please get back to me
Tracey


----------



## frankie4sami (May 22, 2012)

Hi just seen your advert we have two 8month baby chinchillas we have to rehome due to moving home they are called kizzy n theo they are brothers. Theo is black velvet and quite a cheeky chap Kizzy is light grey he more of the adventerious type. please if your interested you can message me back on here or ring me on 07907300406 thanks


----------



## tracycharli (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi the rspca in brighton have just seized 130 chins from an owner. It might be worth you ringing them.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow what a high number I would think they'll put a few down if they have heath problems. I can only assume this was a breeding farm situation and pet shops wont have so many chins at the mo which is great


----------



## Liuba (Jun 21, 2012)

mindy11111 said:


> Hi
> I recently lost my chinchilla through old age, and I really would
> love to rehome/adopt another, preferably with cage.
> I have a loving home waiting.


Hello, 
Are you still looking for a chin? 
I am new to the forum and joined to find a new home for my 3 months' old male chin. I also have two girls (one is his mother) and do not want any more bablies! He is lively and healthy, darkish grey in colour.
If you are interested, please let me know


----------



## beautifulbabyboy (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi,

I am rehoming my 3yr old female Chinchilla. She is very social and loves to play. Handled daily and healthy. She comes with a cage, food, accesories, ect. I am asking a fee of $100 for it all. Shot me an email if interested. Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## samandmarc (Nov 5, 2012)

iv got 2 male chinchillas, 6 months old with all they need, cage food, everything. looking for £100 for them as iv just gone back into full time work and my partner works full time so we no longer have the time for them, id rather they go than they be on their own all day and feel we are neglecting them, if any1 interested please email me, [email protected]


----------



## barbierat (May 30, 2010)

Hey are you still looking for chinchilla's? I have two boys that need re-homing, they are aged 8/7 and they have a massive cage of their own, i really would prefer them to go to an experienced home as they are very special boys, they are very friendly but are not massive fans of being picked up.
i live in berkshire and could travel but could not fit the cage in my car as its massive!


----------



## jeaniebeck (Dec 19, 2012)

There are so many of these guys needing homes its shocking which is why when i decided to get mine i rehomed 2. I agree that it would b very sad to keep one alone. Good luck finding them.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

tinamm said:


> There's 2 pairs needing homes on the Small Animal Rescue and Adoption page.


http://www.petforums.co.uk/chinchillas/284642-two-male-chins-cage-looking-experienced-home.html


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

If you look at the original post, it was placed over a year ago.

I assume the OP has now got a chinchilla as they have not been back on the forum in almost a year


----------



## tjw5396 (Jan 4, 2014)

where r u located


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

kirksandallchins said:


> If you look at the original post, it was placed over a year ago.
> 
> I assume the OP has now got a chinchilla as they have not been back on the forum in almost a year


You are right. I am closing this, lest anyone else responds.


----------

